# Atv cab



## SportsmanJay

Well... Inspired by the pics I saw from "IPLOWSNO" last year and freezing my butt off running a couple miles down the road to a few jobs I do, I'm happy to say that I'll be staying warmer this winter in the new cab I built. Here's some pics for everyone to check out. I have to paint it still and cut and fit the lexon for the windows, but you'll get the idea... I also ordered some LED strobes and Lights to help see at night and a truck mirror for each side to help with backing up. Thanks again for the pics IPLOWSNO!!!!


----------



## Leanworks

It's a Woody!!!!:yow!:

Looks great to tell the truth!


----------



## Antlerart06

Cool dude
I know a guy made one from Alum


----------



## Gear_Head

looks very good, after paint it will be sweet!


----------



## IPLOWSNO

thanks jay,

dam is it hot in here?

i take that as the ultimate compliment, you did a nice job on yours, you have some solid building skills,,,,,,however door opening forward?make sure its latched lol

what color you going with? how long did it take you ?

oh you think i am not going out in the shop to one up you? watch hahaha

because lexan is so exspensive, i was gonna do the front window and get some boat plastic for the side windows, it is more to keep the wind off anyway,

get some handwarmers and you will be good to go, don't forget she is top heavy when ya turn,

make sure you keep us updated cause i am keeping my eye on you ,

heres the prototype he used for his design, so basically he made mine better and now i have to return the favor,










mine has a speed wing on it hahaha



















thorough testing


----------



## revdwg

very nice, these both look good. i was thinking about building a cab to. i was thinking about using 2x2s to keep the weight down. do yas think it be strong enough with 2x2s?


----------



## irv

i think im having cab envy. how much will that weigh? cant wait to see finished pics.
must be something in the water in ny that makes you want to build things out
of wood.keep up the great work---irv


----------



## SportsmanJay

Thanks for the compliments everyone! IPLOWSNO, haha! I wasn't trying to one up you, I just seem to go to the extreme when I'm building something. I think I told you last year that I'm a Trim Carpenter. It took a few nights after work, so probably 10 hours give or take? I've been doing some work for a guy that can get lexan and he got me a 4x8x1/8" sheet for $100. We just did a trade off for it so no money was exchanged, kinda like it was given to me right?? ha! By all means, PLEASE go one up me on it, and when you do I want to come see it! I'm in Cleveland so I'm probably only a 1/2 hour from you! Again, thanks for the inspiration for the whole idea!!!

revdwg- to be honest, I REALLY don't think 2x2's will hold up.... Every joint that I made was pocket screwed with 2 1/2" pocket screws and glued with PL Premium Construction Adhesive and they are SOLID! I honestly don't think you'll have enough surface area to make a strong joint with 2x2's, but I could be wrong so feel free to give it a try. I wasn't concerned with the weight as it would help with traction anyways, and being a 700 EFI I'm sure I'll have more than enough power. If ya need any pointers feel free to ask, and I'm sure IPLOWSNO would throw in his $.02 as he's a carpenter as well I believe. 

Thanks everyone! I'll keep ya posted with pics as I get it totally completed!


----------



## ALC-GregH

Are you going to paint it red and black?


----------



## IPLOWSNO

yea i am a carpenter so that is why you see me work in wood, that and because i am to poor to add a welder to my arsenal of ww tools.

however i am able to pull off just about anything i want with wood,sure metal would be nice but i don't come across extra metal on a regular basis.

my next body will have some looks to it,but it will take some time to complete.but seeing i just lost my major source of income i may have all the time i need,

i am thinking lightweight framing too, 3/4 ish with f/g resin coated its all in how you join your wood imo if you use pocket screws you need surface area, bigger stock, if you let one into the other you won't,

the panels are what eventually keep it together make it all tight and use glue,

i have been playing with fiberglass lately so i am thinking a little imagination and f/g and wood ican probably pull it off,,

build a frame


----------



## IPLOWSNO

jay you holding out on us


----------



## SportsmanJay

Here's some updated pics.


----------



## SportsmanJay

Couple more.


----------



## SportsmanJay

I am EXTREMELY pleased with the way this turned out. I just finished up all the wiring for the lights tonight, 3 LED strobes on both front and back and 2 LED fog lights on both front and rear for extra lighting at night. I tested it out tonight also, it's about 25* out and I plowed a few inches in a long sleeve shirt and no gloves and I was very warm, might even have to make one of the windows open! Took it down the road to see how it performed and can get it up to almost 50mph, it goes a little over 60mph without the plow and cab. All in all, I can see it will serve it's purpose very well!


----------



## IPLOWSNO

its fricken red and black alc greg hahahaha, he took your advice hahah

CONGRATUALIONS JAY, it looks awesome all painted, how did you mount your plexi?

mine cracked with screws silicone maybe a good way,

yea mine cruised right down the road at speed too, just watch the sharp turns if she bicycles your plow will dig in and wreck you ask me how i know lol

i had a car coming when i flopped mine and out of embarassment i turned into hulk and flipped it back over lol it worked haha

holy fricken light set ups batman, theres got to be a 100 bucks worth of lights on that you got me beat hands down, how are you powering them? i had a seperate batt that i would charge when needed, so no draw on the wheeler.

i got laid off 2 days before christmas so i am busy trying to get work so mine will have to wait, besides i have a speed boat coming that a guy needs repairs done to so, for this year you will remain king of the cabs, next year though i will be shooting you down hahaha

next we need to see the durability test pics, and some good ones in the snow too, way to go bud you did a nice job


----------



## Pushin4U

Looks Good!!!!! You sure do know how to build things with wood. Very good skills. although, your wiring skills are lacking some   lol Jk.


----------



## irv

looks great.must have a 500a alternator.my setup has sat in the shop
all winter. no snow in nw illinois.at least another weekof way above
average temps.at my age i think i like it.i spent more time putting
all my removal equip on than moving anything--irv


----------



## ALC-GregH

With LED lights, you really don't need a bunch of extra amps. They draw very little in comparison to a ambient bulb. 

Yeah, red and black. Looks great. I'll be the first to admit, I don't have the mad wood working skills you have so I guess I'm going to be out in the cold.


----------



## SportsmanJay

Thanks guys, I'm extremely pleased with it! I got the LED lights on ebay pretty cheap, $35 for the 6 strobes and I picked up the fog lights from Advanced Auto, I didn't feel like waiting another week or two for them if I ordered them on ebay... They are all LED, so the draw is very minimal. I wired them for a cigarette adapter and they plug into the side of the speedo. I was thinking about adding my 2 group 31 batteries I have that power my stereo in my boat for two reasons, 1- to wire just the winch to them and 2- for added weight to the rear. I would keep them separate from the atv wiring and just throw them on a trickle charge when not plowing. They sit all winter in the house anyways, so why not put them to use right? Also, the way I mounted the lexan, when I did the plywood on the outside I let it hang into the window frames 3/4", then I put the lexan in from the inside and ripped stops out of plywood and screwed them in sandwiching the lexan in place. This way if I need to replace a window it will be as easy as just removing the stops.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

hahaha, after really looking at the pics i seen what ya did, that dam house utlity light was confusing me for a minute thinking you had a dome light in there with an incandescent bulb hahahahaha

greg your only in pa, that isn't far to drive to get a quality cab hahaha beats the cold all day long imo,

my next one is gonna be cool somehow, who knows i may go all out and make a mold,then have a f/g biz in town give me a price on replicating it. all fiberglass lightweight who knows lol


----------



## ALC-GregH

When you have one ready for a 07 Grizzly 660, call me.


----------



## CReynoldsMIZ

now all you need is to get your windows tinted and some spinners and youll be set! haha


----------



## Canplow

ALC-GregH;1405532 said:


> With LED lights, you really don't need a bunch of extra amps. They draw very little in comparison to a ambient bulb.
> 
> Yeah, red and black. Looks great. I'll be the first to admit, I don't have the mad wood working skills you have so I guess I'm going to be out in the cold.


Grandma always said "why do people always say grow some balls they are weak and sensitive Try growing a vagina those things can take a pounding":laughing:


----------



## IPLOWSNO

jay,

i almost started to build one, still rendering in my head lmao, besides i ended up building me an enertainment center instead, i figured i'd rather be in the house watching tv hahaha,

last night i was regretting my decision,i have been plowing 22 freaking hours since yesterday at 6am, we got hit harder heavy wet lake effect, i came home jumped on the quad, it isn't the cold that wears ya down, its the rain ,.sleet ,snow,

i know you been plowing so post up some more pics,


----------



## ALC-GregH

Hows the cab for my Grizzly coming along? 

canplow, I almost spit coffee everywhere. That's funny.


----------



## Canplow

ALC-GregH;1416464 said:


> Hows the cab for my Grizzly coming along?
> 
> canplow, I almost spit coffee everywhere. That's funny.


Glad you like it! Iv never thought of a cab for the quad here in Canada we dress warm turn the heated grips on high and tuck our legs in to the motor Working hard should keep you warm! I have thought about a heated halmet though!


----------



## IPLOWSNO

alc greg, you better ask jay my ass had a heartattack sunday night,


----------



## SportsmanJay

Hey guys, soooooo sorry to say that I missed the snow storm this past week. I was in Punta Cana, Dominican Republic for the past week sitting on the beach enjoying the 85-90* weather!!! Just got home tonight...... WTF HAPPENED?!?!?! I left and it was 45* and grass and came home to 15* and a foot of hard crusty snow!


----------



## CReynoldsMIZ

i gotta question, ive thought about building one of these for a long time, but with this winter definitely prolly not...but anyways, does the glass or lexan or whatever fog up with you inside or ever get hard to see from snowflakes? cab heater?


----------



## IPLOWSNO

once its aclimated to outside mine was fine it was when i took it from a warm shop into the snowfall but i had me a squeegee no problem 

jays would probably stay warm as his is enclosed imo,


----------



## SportsmanJay

Well, I haven't had any problems with it yet, but I've only plowed with it twice as we haven't really had any snow. Although, I did put some Rain-x anti-fog on the lexan on the inside, and regular rain-x on the outside. I figured it would help with the snow melting on it because I don't have a wiper. It does stay very warm in the cab, I can plow in 15* with a sweatshirt and light gloves!!!


----------



## ALC-GregH

Try shaving cream. Works for keeping glass from fogging up.


----------



## ALC-GregH

I was looking at these cabs recently. I like the idea of it opening super fast. Even though it doesn't have doors, it takes just a few seconds to swing the cab over and fold it up. It also covers BOTH racks so you have dry storage. Somewhat salty at $369.00 but the easy of use I think makes it worth the price. I'm seriously going to consider one for the up coming season. landed a few plowing accounts local so I might just drive the atv to and from. The downside, I could really use a blower to so driving it there might not work out. Either way, I don't want to be cold and wet from the snow dusting me all day while plowing. If I get it, I'll post pics.

http://www.intruderinc.com/products.asp?CategoryName=QuikCab Convertible ATV Cab&TopCat=ATV#thumb


----------



## CReynoldsMIZ

Greg, honestly i would be kind of worried with this setup for a few reasons. First off, with a blower, it is almost a necessity that you have a wiper on a cab...the wind will start blowing and soon enough the cab or atv will be covered with snow and you will have no way to get it off. I think if i had a blower on an atv i probably wouldnt want a soft cover for that reason. I think if you only plowed with it you would be fine...i have also looked at this setup and watched these videos before, its kind of a neat idea, but I think if i wanted to spend 369+ shipping..approx 400 bucks, i would build myself a homemade cab like sportsmanjay did and i bet i could still come in under the 400, and it would be more fun and be better overall, plus you could add a wiper or something to keep the snow off... just my 2 cents


----------



## ALC-GregH

Sorry, I didn't mean I'd have a snow blower on the atv. I meant that I could use my 30in Ariens snow blower at these places but that would require I use my trailer to get everything there. The last driveway I did last season was 5+ miles from home so I just drove the atv there. I didn't need the blower so it was simple to just ride the wheeler there. I could and do use a shovel but when it gets deep the blower is heaven sent. It's a trade off for me. I have customers 30+ miles away that said they'll wait all day if they have to for me to get to them. If I get a bunch more accounts local I'm going to revamp my route. I sure would hate to NOT service the driveway farther away, I make great money in just a single day so it makes it harder to turn down.


----------



## Antlerart06

ALC-GregH;1502935 said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean I'd have a snow blower on the atv. I meant that I could use my 30in Ariens snow blower at these places but that would require I use my trailer to get everything there. The last driveway I did last season was 5+ miles from home so I just drove the atv there. I didn't need the blower so it was simple to just ride the wheeler there. I could and do use a shovel but when it gets deep the blower is heaven sent. It's a trade off for me. I have customers 30+ miles away that said they'll wait all day if they have to for me to get to them. If I get a bunch more accounts local I'm going to revamp my route. I sure would hate to NOT service the driveway farther away, I make great money in just a single day so it makes it harder to turn down.


30+miles away to plow a driveway thats crazy but I live a small town you must be in a big city 30 miles dont seem much in a city


----------



## ALC-GregH

Antlerart06;1502944 said:


> *30+miles away to plow a driveway thats crazy* but I live a small town you must be in a big city 30 miles dont seem much in a city


That's nothing, I charge them $10 per foot of snow to plow it. If they only get 6in I charge $5. 

Seriously, I have a bunch in the same area. It pays very good to make the trip and plow/shovel snow. They usually have something for me when I'm done.


----------



## Hollywoody

great job Jay love the cab. i thinking of doing the same, do you have blue prints? or did you just build to fit your atv? do you find it loud in the cab? do you have a heater in the cab or is the heat from the motor all you use? sorry I ask you some many question but i like what your have done.
Thanks,


----------



## IPLOWSNO

His blueprints are in his head after he COPIED mine lmao

Bwaaaaaaaaaah!!!!!!!!


----------



## srusson4

Hey thanks SportsmanJay for posting your ATV Cab, and the others as well. I built my own ATV Cab as well, I'm pleased with everything on it except for visibility on the vinyl windows, check it out! http://diywoodprojects.net/diy-atv-cab/


----------



## jay albers

so are you guys that built these just using u bolts to connect it? the frame to front and back racks? thanks


----------



## sisson09

After seeing some good cab ideas I got busy myself. Combination of 2x4's, scrap plywood and lexan I now have something to keep me warm while pushing. I would show my pic of the paint job, but my camo turned out looking like something between minecraft and a ice cream truck. My plow is a Warn 54" front mount.


----------



## sublime68charge

sisson09 looks good how much time due you have invested into your cab?

and post up a finished pic we won't laugh at the ice cream truck/camo paint job!


----------



## sisson09

sublime68charge;2065056 said:


> sisson09 looks good how much time due you have invested into your cab?
> 
> and post up a finished pic we won't laugh at the ice cream truck/camo paint job!


The mobile wood shed took me about three days working at night when I had time. I gave it a test drive this weekend, its warm, functional and ugly.


----------



## JMHConstruction

sisson09;2065317 said:


> The mobile wood shed took me about three days working at night when I had time. I gave it a test drive this weekend, its warm, functional and ugly.
> View attachment 147746


Looks great, why not a solid color?


----------



## sisson09

JMHConstruction;2065341 said:


> Looks great, why not a solid color?


I was going for a Kansas City Royals theme, and was feeling creative. Solid color probably coming soon. LOL My thoughts overshot my ability! Did I say its warm inside??Thumbs Up


----------



## sublime68charge

it can look as ugly as you want!

if your nice and warm inside that is the most important part and if your after a Royals theme!
all the better they are the Champs!

due you have a heater inside? or just the engine heat?


----------



## sisson09

sublime68charge;2065421 said:


> it can look as ugly as you want!
> 
> if your nice and warm inside that is the most important part and if your after a Royals theme!
> all the better they are the Champs!
> 
> due you have a heater inside? or just the engine heat?


I have a tent heater in it, but I think the engine will supply more then enough. I am going to put a led light bar on and some strobes.


----------



## jay albers

[/ATTACH]

my cab I'v been working on


----------



## sisson09

Jay, that cab of yours going to have two doors?


----------



## jay albers

sisson09;2066375 said:


> Jay, that cab of yours going to have two doors?


Just one


----------



## jay albers

its coming along!


----------



## sisson09

Looks like that will keep you warm. You using lexan or plexiglass?


----------



## jay albers

sisson09;2067031 said:


> Looks like that will keep you warm. You using lexan or plexiglass?


Plexi for now, see how it holds up, just got it painted last night, I'll get pics up when it's all done


----------



## CReynoldsMIZ

sisson09;2065370 said:


> I was going for a Kansas City Royals theme, and was feeling creative. Solid color probably coming soon. LOL My thoughts overshot my ability! Did I say its warm inside??Thumbs Up


Looks good. Are you from KC? I am here. Go Royals


----------



## LR3

I gotta say, you guys are geniuses. Good job on all the builds.


----------



## sisson09

CReynoldsMIZ;2067208 said:


> Looks good. Are you from KC? I am here. Go Royals


I live south of Topeka, Ks. about ten miles.

The Royals have really screwed up my watching football for the last two years. Its hard to watch baseball that far into the year and then get interested in football for me.

I need some darn snow so I can try out my woodshed on wheels!!


----------



## jay albers

finally done with the cab build! just need some snow now!


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc

CReynoldsMIZ;2067208 said:


> Looks good. Are you from KC? I am here. Go Royals


Not to derail the thread, but is this Chris Reynolds, Kyle's son?


----------



## IPLOWSNO

Yea they just get bolted with muffler clamps,

Set your 2x4 across your quad attach them and then build off that keeping in mind you need to be able to get to them later !!!

Looks like I created some monsters lol

I got me a welder!!!


----------



## Plowman19

Hello SportsmanJay.
Excellent job on your quad cab. I like the idea of using 2"×4". Saves time from ripping stock.
I was wondering how you attached the cab to the quad?
Do you have any dimensional measurements you could pass on?
I like your cab so much I think I will try and make one.
Thank for sharing your build, and any advice you can give would be greatly appreciated.
Regards
Plowman19


----------



## laughljr

I know this is an old thread, but I figured I would post this in case anyone else came digging for ideas. I made mine from a golf cart roof. A guy down the street rebuilds golf carts and throws this stuff away for minor defects. So I got everything other than the cover for free. Used 4 u/bolts to attach it to the rack of the quad. Just any idea for anyone out there looking for some more options. Keeps the cab nice and warm. Bought a little heater that plugs into the cigarette lighter. The only issue I have is exhaust. If I let off the gas and 'Jake break' for a lack of better terms, I get exhaust in the cab. My guess is it's coming in under the plastic when I slow down. Exhaust is tight, I think the rear draft behind the quad is blowing it up under the plastic. Any one else have this issue when enclosing ur quad?


----------



## Plowman19

laughljr said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I figured I would post this in case anyone else came digging for ideas. I made mine from a golf cart roof. A guy down the street rebuilds golf carts and throws this stuff away for minor defects. So I got everything other than the cover for free. Used 4 u/bolts to attach it to the rack of the quad. Just any idea for anyone out there looking for some more options. Keeps the cab nice and warm. Bought a little heater that plugs into the cigarette lighter. The only issue I have is exhaust. If I let off the gas and 'Jake break' for a lack of better terms, I get exhaust in the cab. My guess is it's coming in under the plastic when I slow down. Exhaust is tight, I think the rear draft behind the quad is blowing it up under the plastic. Any one else have this issue when enclosing ur quad?
> 
> View attachment 189082
> 
> 
> View attachment 189083





laughljr said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I figured I would post this in case anyone else came digging for ideas. I made mine from a golf cart roof. A guy down the street rebuilds golf carts and throws this stuff away for minor defects. So I got everything other than the cover for free. Used 4 u/bolts to attach it to the rack of the quad. Just any idea for anyone out there looking for some more options. Keeps the cab nice and warm. Bought a little heater that plugs into the cigarette lighter. The only issue I have is exhaust. If I let off the gas and 'Jake break' for a lack of better terms, I get exhaust in the cab. My guess is it's coming in under the plastic when I slow down. Exhaust is tight, I think the rear draft behind the quad is blowing it up under the plastic. Any one else have this issue when enclosing ur quad?
> 
> View attachment 189082
> 
> 
> View attachment 189083





laughljr said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I figured I would post this in case anyone else came digging for ideas. I made mine from a golf cart roof. A guy down the street rebuilds golf carts and throws this stuff away for minor defects. So I got everything other than the cover for free. Used 4 u/bolts to attach it to the rack of the quad. Just any idea for anyone out there looking for some more options. Keeps the cab nice and warm. Bought a little heater that plugs into the cigarette lighter. The only issue I have is exhaust. If I let off the gas and 'Jake break' for a lack of better terms, I get exhaust in the cab. My guess is it's coming in under the plastic when I slow down. Exhaust is tight, I think the rear draft behind the quad is blowing it up under the plastic. Any one else have this issue when enclosing ur quad?
> 
> View attachment 189082
> 
> 
> View attachment 189083


Hello Laughljr..
I have been thinking about this. My idea is to run a solid exhaust pipe on the outside of the cab from the rear rack to about a foot above the roof. I was going to use exhaust flex tubing to join the muffler to the vertical pipe I put on the cab. I am going to build a couple of steel brackets that fasten to the cab to hold the pipe away from the cab.
Hope this idea gives you some ideas.
Regards.
Plowman 19


----------



## laughljr

Thanks for the idea! I’m gonna play around with rerouting the exhaust. I think I’m gonna try shooting it out the side first. Some sort of 90 on the end and maybe a foot or so out. I think anywhere I can get it away from the back might help. I’ll post my results. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Plowman19

laughljr said:


> Thanks for the idea! I'm gonna play around with rerouting the exhaust. I think I'm gonna try shooting it out the side first. Some sort of 90 on the end and maybe a foot or so out. I think anywhere I can get it away from the back might help. I'll post my results. Thanks for the feedback!


You're welcome


----------



## MT-SNOBLO

Hi Jay. I am curious how you transferred your shapes from the fenders and such to the wood. Do you use one of those transfer tools? I have a small one, but have never seen a big one anywhere. I have one like this.


----------



## raym6528

Gear_Head said:


> looks very good, after paint it will be sweet!


Do you have plans


----------



## BossPlow2010

raym6528 said:


> Do you have plans


Howdy!
Welcome to the forum
Looks like you bumped an old thread, it doesn’t look like the member you quoted has been active, you’d probably have better luck starting a new thread


----------



## hillbilly02121974

SportsmanJay said:


> Well... Inspired by the pics I saw from "IPLOWSNO" last year and freezing my butt off running a couple miles down the road to a few jobs I do, I'm happy to say that I'll be staying warmer this winter in the new cab I built. Here's some pics for everyone to check out. I have to paint it still and cut and fit the lexon for the windows, but you'll get the idea... I also ordered some LED strobes and Lights to help see at night and a truck mirror for each side to help with backing up. Thanks again for the pics IPLOWSNO!!!!
> 
> View attachment 106185
> 
> 
> View attachment 106186
> 
> 
> View attachment 106187
> 
> 
> View attachment 106188
> 
> 
> View attachment 106189


----------



## hillbilly02121974

SportsmanJay said:


> Well... Inspired by the pics I saw from "IPLOWSNO" last year and freezing my butt off running a couple miles down the road to a few jobs I do, I'm happy to say that I'll be staying warmer this winter in the new cab I built. Here's some pics for everyone to check out. I have to paint it still and cut and fit the lexon for the windows, but you'll get the idea... I also ordered some LED strobes and Lights to help see at night and a truck mirror for each side to help with backing up. Thanks again for the pics IPLOWSNO!!!!
> 
> View attachment 106185
> 
> 
> View attachment 106186
> 
> 
> View attachment 106187
> 
> 
> View attachment 106188
> 
> 
> View attachment 106189


do have plans for this cab


----------

